#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Где преподают санскрит?

## Gasyoun

Российские современные ВУЗы и институты, центры где преподают санскрит. Кружки. Кто поможет уточнить, дополнить список? Какие города еще следует включить? Студентам каких специальностей преподают санскрит - философия религии, религиоведение, сравнительно-историческое языкознание - кому еще? Каковы по численности занимающийся данные группы.

    * РГГУ (Москва), Кулланда С.В. читает курс санскрита студентам по специальности Религиоведение
    * РГГУ Дыбо
    * ИЯз РАН (Москва), Святополк-Четвертынский читает курс санскрита нелингвистам
    * (аспирант В.А. Кочергиной) Лихушина Н.П.
    * МГУ Отделение и Кафедра Истории и Теории Мировой Культуры, Вертоградова В.В. читает трехлетный курс Санскрит и санскритская литература и двухлетный Ведийский язык и литература
    * МГУ Филфак Кочергина
    * МГУ ИСАА Захарьин
    * ИВ РАН там ведь никто санскрит не учит?
    * ИФ РАН Лысенко
    * Самарская Гуманитарная Академия (Самара) Денис «Вводный курс языка санскрит» (72 часа) и «Санскритская классическая литература» (72часа)
    * Новосибирск Гасунс
    * Центр культуры Востока "Ришикеш" (Москва)
    * Общество Рамакришны Санкт-Петербурга, Свами Джиотирупананда
    * Восточный факультет Санкт-Петербургского государственного университета, Тавастшерна С.С.
    * кафедре философии и культурологии Востока философского факультета Санкт-Петербургского университета, Парибок Андрей Всеволодович (старший преподаватель) читает спецкурс Философия языка в древней Индии.
    * Отделение индологии Дальневосточного государственного университета (Владивосток) 

http://groups.google.com/group/Nagar...D0%B8%D1%82%3F

----------


## Alex

В "Неойоге" на Курской преподает санскрит (очень плотно) не кто иной, как Сергей Лобанов (бывший Садашивачарья).

----------


## Martanda

> Сергей Лобанов (бывший Садашивачарья).


не тот ли Лобанов, случаем, который католик?

----------


## Alex

Не, он не католик. После распада "Тантра-сангхи" он на время отошел к протестантизму. Но эта тема здесь - оффтопик.

----------


## Shanti

Подробная информация о курсах Сергея Лобанова(Садашивачарьи)тут
Здесь он представлен не иначе как "преподаватель по сравнительному религиоведению и истории религий, специалист по мистическим традициям. Индолог, мистик, посвященный адепт. Переводчик и научный редактор ряда книг по духовным традициям Индии. "

----------


## Martanda

Ну и ну. У меня есть вполне достоверные сведения, что он католик, и даже учился в католической семинарии, правда, не закончил ее. Но это оффтоп, да.

----------


## Aleksey

> * Самарская Гуманитарная Академия (Самара) Денис «Вводный курс языка санскрит» (72 часа) и «Санскритская классическая литература» (72часа)


Полное имя преподавателя Денис Денисов. Учился он в Гамбурге, если правильно помню.

----------


## Alex

2 Мартанда:

Да, Вы правы. Моя информация неполная - сейчас выяснил более точно.

----------


## Tiop

Если я не путаю, в ИФ РАН преподает санскрит Б.А. Захарьин.

----------


## Жамьян

Еще санскрит преподают на первом курсе отделения индо-тибетской философии восточного факультета бурятского государственного университета. Читает Амоголонова Дарима Дашиевна...

----------


## Gasyoun

Да, забыл, при ИСАА и в ИФ преподает уваж. Б.А. Захарьин.
Про бурятов не знал, интересно бы узнать более подробно.

Амоголонова Дарима Дашиевна,
Институт монголоведения, буддологии и тибетологии Сибирского 
Отделения РАН, кандидат философских наук, научный сотрудник

2857 Амоголонова, Дарима Дашиевна Социально-философские взгляды Мохандаса Карамчанда Ганди : 
Истоки, развитие, полит. опыты : Дис. ... канд. филос. наук : 09.00.11 Улан-Удэ, 1996

----------

